# Employer filled Out RP50 Form whats next



## volvic35 (4 May 2011)

Any give us tips and does this sound right.

My partner was laid off work since January and after been told time and time again that they would have work from him,it has come to the employer filling out a RP50 and saying that they cant afford to pay my partner so they've filled out section b on the form and have said they'll send it off.

Can some one tell me where this goes? And how long should it take to hear anything back (struggling big time with mortgage etc....) should we make anymore contact with employer etc....

We're at a lose of what to do next.

Any help would be great.


----------



## Ildánach (5 May 2011)

This goes to the Department of Enterprise for them to consider whether the Social Insurance Fund should pay your redundancy or whether your employer is still liable.

They are currently processing claims submitted in September of last year, so you can expect at least a 6 month wait for payment.  You can check up on progress of the application on the redundancy status queries line on 059 9178990

Have you submitted a Jobseekers Benefit claim?  If you are struggling while this is being processed you can approach your Community Welfare Officer for Supplementary Welfare Allowance pending the application.  http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/Su...Pages/BasicSupplementaryWelfareAllowance.aspx

If you are struggling with your mortgage, you may be eligible for Mortgage Interest Supplement.  See more details here http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/SupplementaryWelfareAllowance/Pages/MortgageInterstSupplement.aspx


----------



## SPC100 (26 May 2011)

They also need to get details on the employers inability to pay, so your employer will have to provide more information, than just the form. You may have to chase your employer to provide this information. (it is the "Proof" that they can't pay)

The DETE have a web page all about this, google it and you will find it.

N.B. If your employer did not include the proof they will return the RP50 to them, and you may be none the wiser.

Ring the DETE to ensure they have received and registered your form on the system, and ask what date they received it on. They are dealing with a lot of paper work and some get lost...Ask them if they have all the information they need.


The DETE update their web page to show what month they are now processing. You can setup up a  simple web page monitor for that page (google "webpage change detection"), which will send you an email every time they change the page, so you can see how things are progressing.


----------

